# mechanical inspector



## MA7ED (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

احتاج معلومات عن مهنة مفتش ميكانيكا.:81:

يعني لو فيه احد بيتقدم للحصول على شهاده مفتش ميكانيكا 
ايش النقاط الاساسيه المهمه في هذا المجال ...


----------



## MA7ED (5 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب بعد طول انتظار راح انزل من مواقع اجبيه بعض الاساسيات عن مهنه التفتيش 
و باللغه الانجليزيه 
-------------------------------
* Mechanical Inspector Job Description*
Inspect, test, sort, sample, or weigh nonagricultural raw materials or processed, machined, fabricated, or assembled parts or products for defects, wear, and deviations from specifications. May use precision measuring instruments and complex test equipment. A job as a Mechanical Inspector falls under the broader career category of Inspectors, Testers, Sorters, Samplers, and Weighers


في كل يوم راح انزل شي جديد باللغه العربيه او الانجليزيه 
اتمنى اي احد عنده معلومه مايبخل علينا فيها 
في مجال التفتيش عامه 

:15: ​


----------



## MA7ED (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*What do Mechanical Inspectors do?:*​

Discuss inspection results with those responsible for products, and recommend necessary corrective actions.​
Inspect, test, or measure materials, products, installations, or work for conformance to specifications.​
Notify supervisors and other personnel of production problems, and assist in identifying and correcting these problems.​
Discard or reject products, materials, or equipment not meeting specifications.​
Mark items with details such as grade or acceptance-rejection status.​
Record inspection or test data, such as weights, temperatures, grades, or moisture *******, and quantities inspected or graded.​
Analyze and interpret blueprints, data, manuals, and other materials to determine specifications, inspection and testing procedures, adjustment and certification methods, formulas, and measuring instruments required.​
Observe and monitor production operations and equipment to ensure conformance to specifications and make or order necessary process or assembly adjustments.​
Write test or inspection reports describing results, recommendations, or needed repairs.​
Collect or select samples for testing or for use as models.​
Grade, classify, or sort products according to sizes, weights, colors, or other specifications.​
Measure dimensions of products to verify conformance to specifications, using measuring instruments such as rulers, calipers, gauges, or micrometers.​
Read dials or meters to verify that equipment is functioning at specified levels.​
Check arriving materials to ensure that they match purchase orders and submit discrepancy reports when problems are found.​
Compare colors, shapes, textures, or grades of products or materials with color charts, templates, or samples to verify conformance to standards.​
Position products, components, or parts for testing, or direct other workers to position them.​
Clean, maintain, repair, and calibrate measuring instruments and test equipment such as dial indicators, fixed gauges, and height gauges.​
Weigh materials, products, containers, or samples to verify packaging weights and ingredient quantities, or to determine sorting.​
Stack and arrange tested products for further processing, shipping, or packaging and transport products to other work stations as necessary.​
Analyze test data, making computations as necessary, to determine test results.​
Set controls, start and monitor machines that automatically measure, sort, or inspect products.​
Compute defect percentages or averages, using formulas and calculators, and prepare reports of inspection or test findings.​
Remove defects, such as chips, burrs, or lap corroded or pitted surfaces.​
Adjust, clean, or repair products or processing equipment to correct defects found during inspections.​
Make minor adjustments to equipment, such as turning setscrews to calibrate instruments to required tolerances.​
Supervise testing or drilling activities.​
Fabricate, install, position, or connect components, parts, finished products, or instruments for testing or operational purposes.​
Disassemble defective parts and components, such as inaccurate or worn gauges and measuring instruments, using hand tools.​
Compute usable amounts of items in shipments and determine prices, based on quantities and grade assessments.​
Interpret legal requirements, provide safety information, or recommend compliance procedures to contractors, craft workers, engineers, or property owners.​
Administer tests to engineers and operators to assess whether they are qualified to use equipment.​
​


----------



## MA7ED (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Mandatory Hold Point
: An inspection point, defined in an appropriate document,
beyond which an activity must not proceed without the approval of a designated
organization or authority.​
Witness Point​
​
: An inspection point, defined in an appropriate document, beyond
which an activity can proceed after notifying the designated organization or authority.
Contractor's QC Inspector has full responsibility for performing detailed inspections
during the work activity.

Review Point​
​
: A review point, defined in an appropriate document, is the point at
which a work activity cannot proceed without first ensuring the review and approval of
applicable documents or personnel qualifications by a designated organization or​authority.
​


----------



## virtualknight (19 سبتمبر 2011)

valuable information...thanks


----------

